# Urgently seeking accom. in Dubai Marina/JBR area.



## Mickeyboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey guys,

Been in Dubai for a month now, looking for a room to rent in the Marina area ASAP. Ran out of time in my company's hotel accomadation, and am looking for a move as soon as poss!

I have a budget of 5,000-6000 AED a month, looking for a furnished room in a flatshare. I would prefer in the Marina/JBR area but if anyone has anything close by give me a buzz.

I'm from the UK, and I'm a sociable, hardworking guy, but enjoy having a drink on the weekend now and then.Clean and respectful, looking for similar housemates.

Give me a call on 0502575150 if you have anything available or know someone who has, and I will come by for a viewing.

Thanks in advance.

Mike.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would advise that you put an ad on Dubizzle. I've done that and had a fair few responses, albeit I didn't really like the rooms when I viewed them! 

I understand how frustrating it is though (I bet that you've already tried the Dubizzle route already). I'm in the same boat and getting stressed out. I have seen a room I like and hopefully, it will work out and I won't find myself homeless come Friday!! The lady I am dealing with has a room available in the Marina for 7000/month but it's not available till 15th. I also viewed a room in JBR yesterday - sharing with an Asian couple (you'll hate the guy on site and it's gonna get worse once he starts regurgitating the house rules) but if you are interested, PM me and I'll give you the numbers I've got!


----------

